# ?Steering console for 16 foot jon boat?



## ky.jonboatfisher (Aug 6, 2009)

Would it be possible for me to add a steering console to my 16 foot alumacraft jon? You can see a slideshow of my boat in my signature. Also where could i pick up a steering console at.
Thanks


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 6, 2009)

Youre probably best off fabing one out of wood, and buying the steering components from basically any marine supplier, that is, if your motor will accept it.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree with the above statement.You could also look for one on ebay.


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 7, 2009)

PM sent about console


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a steering console on my 16 ft john. It is metal, factory-made. There is one on ebay https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jon...9254212QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## ober51 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure if it would interest you but stick steering might be something to look into. I have decided to go this route so as to save a bit of space and money. Should be fun, too 8) 

I would make one for cheaper than that 200 dollar one, too. JMO.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 8, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Not sure if it would interest you but stick steering might be something to look into. I have decided to go this route so as to save a bit of space and money. Should be fun, too 8)
> 
> I would make one for cheaper than that 200 dollar one, too. JMO.




I completely agree with ober51.


----------



## fishluvme (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello, i'm new here as in today...I figured i shall get registered since this is a large site about aluminum boats an jon boats...
Well i had this 96 Bass Tracker Panfish 16' about a year now...It has the stick steering in front...I never did like the way the seats were arranged an never did like the stick steering...So this past week i've had this console project on my hands. I made mine of wood..I got the demensions off the aluminum one advertised on ebay for $200..I figured i'd add a steering wheel since the boat already came with the steering unit helm, an cable an whatnot..Here are some pics of what i have going on..Very messy right now. I havent mounted nothing yet..Console is just standing there..


----------



## 32251 (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw a pic of a 14ft boat that the fellow added a steering wheel to the right upper inside of the boat. The wheel being not in front of you was a bit odd, but it looked like it would work just fine. He had a cable system rigged that used turnbuckles and pulleys to do left and right motor movement. Great thing about it was no console to get in the way. The controls for throttle and shifting was there also. Only thing I would add was a steering wheel ball to make for easier wheel turning. Anyone ever seen this kind of set up??


----------



## ben2go (Sep 5, 2009)

32251 said:


> I saw a pic of a 14ft boat that the fellow added a steering wheel to the right upper inside of the boat. The wheel being not in front of you was a bit odd, but it looked like it would work just fine. He had a cable system rigged that used turnbuckles and pulleys to do left and right motor movement. Great thing about it was no console to get in the way. The controls for throttle and shifting was there also. Only thing I would add was a steering wheel ball to make for easier wheel turning. Anyone ever seen this kind of set up??



Problem with cables and pulleys is when the bouncing boat throws the cable at speed and the boat takes a hard turn throwing everything/one out of it.


----------



## fishluvme (Sep 5, 2009)

^^^Thats how my setup was, as you described...My lower back is not so good..So when i came upon the waves it would take alot on my lower back since the front end was always the first to ramp the waves..so i mounted all that in the back on the boat with a wheel an console last week...I am now done..I'll post up a pic or two shortly..


----------

